# 3.6 noisy aircon and air vents?



## a529612 (May 10, 2006)

I took the 3.6 for a test drive today. The car is great except I have an issue with the very annoying wind noise coming out of the air vents. It sounds just like those loud cabin air vents on a commercial jet airplane! The newbie salesman (pending certification) tried to tame the wind noise by turning down the fan speed but to no avail. The only way he could manage to get rid of the noise is by turning the whole AC off completely. Is this loud air vent noise normal on the Q7 or something is wrong with the demo car? Thanks!


_Modified by a529612 at 12:07 AM 7-8-2007_


----------



## aljjr2 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: 3.6 noisy aircon and air vents? (a529612)*

I am not aware of an issue on my Q7 4.2. Did you check whether a vent was nearly closed and maybe causing a whistle through the opening. I have not found it objectionable even when it goes to max after setting in the sun on a hot day.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: 3.6 noisy aircon and air vents? (aljjr2)*

What was the temperature outside? Yesterday we went to test drove the Q7, it was over 3 digit F (110F) here in Houston. Plus with highway construction/ traffic jam here, it wasn't a good time for the dealership this time of the year! 
The AC was trying to stay cold even when we switched it to Auto (70F), it wasn't that cold. Perhaps it's the Panaromic Roof, which I don't really care for. However, we love the Q7. We might get into one later the end of the month.


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

I have a similar problem on my 4.2, mind you, i am in Oman, Middle east, hot as hel* this time of year, and whenever i put it on Auto, i do hear some whistling, specially when i accelerate, weird huh !


----------

